# are there any coronavirus  cases in your state not far from where you live. will you get tested when available



## martysr (Mar 12, 2020)

Are there any coronavirus  cases in your state  not far from where you live now and what state is it.  Are you close enough  that  in days you expect to get it to spread in your neighborhood and what are you going to do.  I really worry as i leave in eastchester  ny and my town is next  town door to new new rochelle  largest number of Conorvirus cases in the usa. Even more worry my wife works in nyc taking metro north to and from work. I need to walk with a hazard suit all day.   

    So in the meantime with this all cornavirus are you still going to eat out, maybe do some shopping and  try to live a normal life somewhat.  really tough to get sanitizor  paper towels, toilet paper.  cant live without that toilet paper, if that happens go to dinner to use bathroom.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 12, 2020)

Yes, there are cases in my area; Houston Texas.  I will not get tested unless I have symptoms.  I am a homebody and typically not out and about much, so my life hasn't changed.  If I need to go out, I will.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 13, 2020)

I live in the Clear Lake area of Houston and the news tonight said no cases in the Clear Lake area. I am 72 and will only get tested if doctor thinks I should and have symptoms also. I stay at home a lot too.


----------



## chic (Mar 13, 2020)

At least one in my hometown and a road race is scheduled for this Sunday! That is just crazy and asking for a major community outbreak IMHO. I hope our governor puts a stop to it.

No, I have not been tested but I would be if it was free and I could do it via swab test in the drive through as many states have now.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 13, 2020)

I believe the tests will be covered by Medicare.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 14, 2020)

Yes in all the metropolitan cities of Virginia....not near my little hometown yet.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 14, 2020)

Ohio has a few, but for now they are in the Cleveland area.  Unless I exhibit some of the symptoms I will not test.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 14, 2020)

There are cases in my state of New Jersey in the next county over which is about 50 miles away. 
I plan on making an early run to the supermarket tomorrow morning but won't linger. I know exactly what I want .
After that I'll stay at home. I will have all the things I need for quite a few weeks.
If I show symptoms I'll get tested for my families sake as well as my own.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

There are now 11 cases in the county-1 in Cleveland, OH area.  I am in a suburb west of it but right on the border.  I feel good or how this video says:






I don't get out much but do get deliveries.  I have my hand sanitizer and soaps and Lysol spray!  I think I'll be okay.

I just edited my post...not all in Cleveland just 1 so far.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 14, 2020)

No confirmed cases in my county or city.

I would prefer to stay home self-quarantine and ride it out but if it becomes necessary I will talk to my PCP about testing and possible treatment of any symptoms.

I actually fear being placed in a hospital or healthcare facility more than I do the virus itself.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 14, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> No confirmed cases in my county or city.
> 
> I would prefer to stay home self-quarantine and ride it out but if it becomes necessary I will talk to my PCP about testing and possible treatment of any symptoms.
> 
> I actually fear being placed in a hospital or healthcare facility more than I do the virus itself.


Yeah me too Bea


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 14, 2020)

*There are 2 cases in my county, but they do not disclose which town(s) they are in.*


----------



## win231 (Mar 14, 2020)

martysr said:


> Are there any coronavirus  cases in your state  not far from where you live now and what state is it.  Are you close enough  that  in days you expect to get it to spread in your neighborhood and what are you going to do.  I really worry as i leave in eastchester  ny and my town is next  town door to new new rochelle  largest number of Conorvirus cases in the usa. Even more worry my wife works in nyc taking metro north to and from work. I need to walk with a hazard suit all day.
> 
> So in the meantime with this all cornavirus are you still going to eat out, maybe do some shopping and  try to live a normal life somewhat.  really tough to get sanitizor  paper towels, toilet paper.  cant live without that toilet paper, if that happens go to dinner to use bathroom.



You're better off avoiding public restrooms if you can.  I only use one when I really have to.
I just learned about a contagious intestinal ailment I never heard of:  "C-Diff."  A friend has it.  I was surprised that it's contagious.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 14, 2020)

My plan for the coming weeks summed up in an old song:
Countin' flowers on the wall
That don't bother me at all
Playin' solitaire till dawn with a deck of fifty-one
Smokin' cigarettes and watchin' captain kangaroo
Now don't tell me I've nothin' to do


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

I forgot to answer your question.  I don't know if I would get tested..I think I'd probably have to be very sick to do it.  Mainly if I get sick, I have some capsules to take that I got at CVS.  I would take them and see if I got better first...I've already had some sinus issues this week and took 1 ibuprofen and felt better.

Even though I have some health conditions, I feel I am pretty healthy and have always had a strong constitution--I rarely come down with cold or flu even.


----------



## exwisehe (Mar 14, 2020)

West Virginia is the only state left with no cases.

I live in SW Virginia, and so far there are none near me (that I know of), but there will surely be some soon.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 14, 2020)

exwisehe said:


> West Virginia is the only state left with no cases.
> 
> I live in SW Virginia, and so far there are none near me (that I know of), but there will surely be some soon.


Probably none in W.Va cause they're not testing anyone....thats kind of a 'back woods' state and the jokes that fly around about the people there are awful, i.e., pump-kin, incest, etc.....dont know how true it is tho.....


----------



## chic (Mar 14, 2020)

We've got at least 2 cases in my hometown now and yes I would get tested if drive thru testing became available but it still isn't.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 14, 2020)

There are cases a county away. It's not going to be a question of "will" we get tested. We won't have a choice I don't think. Especially since I'm in the health care field. The way they're talking, we'll be running out of ppe supplies to protect ourselves against isolation pts. If that happens then all of us in the facility will likely end up with it. We've had 24 cases of c-diff alone this past yr. So, I can only imagine.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> My plan for the coming weeks summed up in an old song:
> Countin' flowers on the wall
> That don't bother me at all
> Playin' solitaire till dawn with a deck of fifty-one
> ...


I love that song and have had it on my iPod mix for as long as I've had iPods.  

Will I get tested? Sure, if I show symptoms. Medicare and insurance providers are unlikely to pay for tests unless people have symptoms or close encounters with this virus.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 16, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> My plan for the coming weeks summed up in an old song:
> Countin' flowers on the wall
> That don't bother me at all
> Playin' solitaire till dawn with a deck of fifty-one
> ...


----------



## Pecos (Mar 16, 2020)

We have three cases in our county, … that we know of.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2020)

You need a Dr. referral for a drive thru test.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2020)

770 people were tested at the Cleveland Clinic this past weekend and many more today.  I think there are 2 confirmed cases so far in my county but the 770+ test results aren't back yet


----------



## Pepper (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm thinking I may have had the coronavirus exactly 4 weeks ago.  I had all the symptoms, except for fever (the mayor of Miami reported he had no fever either).  It was a real serious event, I even took notes on it.  I had to stay home for days, even missed time with my grandson, which meant it was really bad.  A week prior, my son had same thing with a fever.  Took the flu test & was told he did not have that.

Anyone else been sick the last two months with something that might have been Corona?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 16, 2020)

I'll get tested only if I have symptoms. Haven't heard of any cases in this county, but in neighboring ones, yes. My daughter has demanded that we stay home. Curb side pickup for groceries. No eating out.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 16, 2020)

The news is on and the amount confirmed has gone from 2 to 25 in my County with a total of 50 in the state of Ohio.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2020)

I heard from a friend of mine that's a nicu nurse that Colorado is infected bad with it. They closed all the bars and restaurants. I mean closed, closed. Not open at all to even delivery or carry out.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 16, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I'll get tested only if I have symptoms. Haven't heard of any cases in this county, but in neighboring ones, yes. *My daughter has demanded that we stay home. *Curb side pickup for groceries. No eating out.


My son & DIL are making similar demands, to her parents as well.  My, have the tables turned or what?


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 16, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I'm thinking I may have had the coronavirus exactly 4 weeks ago.  I had all the symptoms, except for fever (the mayor of Miami reported he had no fever either).  It was a real serious event, I even took notes on it.  I had to stay home for days, even missed time with my grandson, which meant it was really bad.  A week prior, my son had same thing with a fever.  Took the flu test & was told he did not have that.
> 
> Anyone else been sick the last two months with something that might have been Corona?


I have a friend who lives near Atlanta who said the same thing.  She was very sick for over 2 weeks but the doctor said she didn't have the flu.   Now she's wondering.  I think she did have fever and chills, though.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 17, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I have a friend who lives near Atlanta who said the same thing.  She was very sick for over 2 weeks but the doctor said she didn't have the flu.   Now she's wondering.  I think she did have fever and chills, though.


Assuming I did have it and survived, that's little consolation as I don't think you build any immunity from the experience, and can get it again, even get it worse.  I did have something I never experienced before, but who knows?


----------



## Ronni (Mar 17, 2020)

As of yesterday afternoon, there are now 52 confirmed cases of coronavirus in the state of Tennessee, according to state health officials. The Tennessee Department of Health released these updated numbers which shows an increase of 13 cases since Sunday.

Davidson County,  where I live, has the most cases at 25.  

Here's the thing though:  I believe there are more cases, but they're not confirmed, the reason being is that testing for the virus is very hard to come by!  I've seen quite a few of you say that if you get symptoms you'll get tested.  It's not as easy as you would think, apparently.  There are few tests and a LOT of people demanding them, and from what I've read, the folks who administer the tests in any given state are being extremely choosy who gets tested because there simply aren't enough test kits to go around.  

Our Governor is trying to solve that.  He said that the state health department and private sector are working together to increase testing availability. He said there will be more than a dozen remote testing sites across six major metropolitan areas by the end of the week, allowing people to bypass hospitals and health clinics.  I guess we'll see if that actually happens.  I've read similar reports over the last couple of weeks, but those deadlines weren't met. 

He also said this: _ “I do think that the numbers are higher than what’s being reported here and in Nashville, we know, because there aren’t enough tests to really test all the people we need to, in Tennessee and in this country," said Strickland. “So, we feel pretty strongly that the numbers will go up when the large batch of tests come, hopefully within the week.”_

And see, I think that's the issue in every state.  I can't tell you how many reports I've read on social media of folks going to get tested and they're turned away.  They can't get a test, even when they present with absolutely classic, spot on symptoms.  Here is one, of many, examples:

_I exhibit every single symptom of COVID-19, from fever to dry cough to fatigue to chills to shortness of breath.

I have been self-quarantining for several days already, and am young and strong and am not worried about my ability to overcome this. However, I felt it vital to get tested so that there were accurate numbers about its spread and so that I did my part to contribute data re: the virus's spread.

After 30 minutes on various numbers that falsely claim to be hotlines for COVID-19, I finally got a human being at Oschner and spoke to an intake doctor.The very first question was whether I was immunocompromised in any way (HIV, infant, living in a retirement facility, etc). I answered no.

Due to 'a tightening of testing restrictions issued by the Office of Public Health', I was told point-blank that I do not qualify for a Coronavirus test. I explained to the doctor that I exhibit every symptom. She told me if I was a walk-in experiencing every symptom I would still not be tested, and that I am welcome to come to the hospital if my symptoms worsen and become life-threatening.
What a @#$% dystopia. Don't believe any numbers or any reportage about the spread of this virus in America. If a person exhibiting every single symptom can't be tested because they are otherwise healthy, all data are skewed and we are completely in the dark about this virus and its spread.

Furious at the priorities in this country. The richest country in the world, yet simultaneously the poorest where it really counts._


----------



## Pepper (Mar 17, 2020)

Pepper said:


> My son & DIL are making similar demands, to her parents as well.  My, have the tables turned or what?


Sorry I'm quoting myself, seems a bit pretentious, but there is an update.  They are no longer making demands, insisting they never did, I must be mistaken (code word for demented) and tomorrow I am taking public transportation to stay with my grandson while they work.  My pleasure, and I must be too stupid to be scared.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 17, 2020)

There are cases near us even in rural Mississippi now.  Two that I know of in the hospital 20 miles from my home, one 45 miles away that's not looking so good.  She's the mom of a woman in our small town  ...either late 50s or early 60s.   Has the classic bilateral pneumonia.  She's in isolation and family prohibited from visiting.  The daughter just got word that her mom has gone into congestive heart failure.  I don't know if she's on ventilator support or not

As far as testing, the MS National Guard is to deploy mobile testing units but I'm not sure when or who they plan to test ...symptomatic, contacts, healthcare workers ...dunno yet. Working in long-term care, I'm wearing a n95 mask without an exhalation valve (not fun) to make sure I don't carry anything in and am assuming I'm contaminated when I leave ...no cases at work yet, but I'm trying to make this a habit.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 18, 2020)

Report from friend's mom.  She hasn't been on the vent.  Is still in ICU isolation. Medical team was able to reduce fluid to alleviate congestive heart failure.  She said she rested better after that and shortness breath is a little better.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 18, 2020)

My state of New Jersey has cases and two days ago one case was confirmed in the town next to mine. I'll get tested if I show symptoms until then the hubby and I are staying home. 
My son comes and goes but is working in his cabinetry shop alone. Hopefully he has enough supplies to build and won't have to install for quite sometime.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 18, 2020)

Here's what annoys me.  There is a purported "shortage" of test kits, but somehow ENTERTAINERS and ATHLETES are getting tested.   Exactly how does this happen and why do the "haves" manage to screw over the rest of us, every time?  (That was a rhetorical question; I know that money talks and B.S. walks... but it's aggravating.)


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 18, 2020)

My county now has 38 confirmed cases--it's a huge county and I expect the number will go way up, unfortunately, but hopefully with people isolating this thing will be contained.


----------



## Homeschoolie (Mar 18, 2020)

We have 8 test verified cases somewhere within the 15 mile radius of our home. The authorities are very careful to just state the general area/town/suburb names to protect their privacy and security.

We have been out multiple times in past 3 weeks for store supplies and to pick up shipments at Post Office and DVD's from Library. But were extremely careful and diligent.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 22, 2020)

*In Monroe County NY, there are many cases. We have had one death.
Mayor Cuomo has put NY State on Pause effective 8 PM tonight. I think many states are doing the same.*


----------



## Pam (Mar 22, 2020)

Yes. The head teacher of the primary school my grandson used to attend has just died. Approximately 20 more people are in hospital with it and the intensive care unit is under pressure.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 22, 2020)

We have several in isolation at our facility and we don't know if they have it or not. No one will tell us anything because of HIPAA laws. I think when it comes to this, they need to be allowed to at least inform us as to what's going on so we can protect ourselves as employees.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 22, 2020)

Yes there are a few cases in my area hospital. I have no reason to feel I've been exposed to anyone at this time. Tests are not available for those who just want to check...the person has to be symptomatic, serious symptoms at that. According to the latest COVID-19 map, N.J. has had 1,914 cases. No one has yet recovered and there were 20 deaths. About two weeks ago, there were only 4 cases.


----------



## bingo (Mar 22, 2020)

we had traveled from Illinois  to NC first of February for husband's job...we are in a very rural mtn. community..no cases here yet


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 22, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> You need a Dr. referral for a drive thru test.



Same here.   They say that there are too few tests and that testing people without symptoms is a waste of resources. IMHO getting tested if you hare not having symptoms is pointless, since there isn't anything they can do for it anyway, and just because you are negative tomorrow doesn't mean you can't pick it up the next day.


----------

